Ask HN: Do you believe medicines don't work beyond expiration date? - perseusprime11
======
gus_massa
I agree with Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drug_expiration](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drug_expiration)

